# 5 Gallon Tank - What can go with my Betta



## mrtoad1968

Hi,

I got both of my daughters a Betta and put them in a 5 gallon tank each. Each tank is planted with live plants and got them each a small snail. is there anything else I could add to the tanks? Not sure how many fish I could put in there and what would be compatible.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Pigeonfish

mrtoad1968 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got both of my daughters a Betta and put them in a 5 gallon tank each. Each tank is planted with live plants and got them each a small snail. is there anything else I could add to the tanks? Not sure how many fish I could put in there and what would be compatible.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Depends on your Betta if he's aggro or not. He probably his though. I don't suggest anything more than a few more snails. Even some communities work well with Bettas, but you just need more space for the fish to feel comfortable... not only that but a 5 gallon tank can't handle much more than a Betta and a few snails. Your Betta will be happy with the snails in the 5 gallon tank especially with live plants.


----------



## luananeko

I kept a betta in my 6 gallon tank with a couple of ADF friends with no issues. He seemed to be pretty intrigued by them, like "What IS that thing??" rather than anything aggressive. Highly dependent on your betta's personality, but from my experience most are ok with a couple snails, ADFs, or an otto for buddies. Anything peaceful that stays on the bottom and out of the betta's way has a higher chance of coexisting with minimal aggro. That small of a tank is easy to mess up the water chemistry on though, so I wouldn't try fitting more than one or two tank mates in there.


----------



## meBNme

How about a Kuhli Loach?

They are bottom dwellers and should get along fine.


----------



## Pigeonfish

meBNme said:


> How about a Kuhli Loach?
> 
> They are bottom dwellers and should get along fine.


They are social and need to be in groups of five or more, and they prefer sandy substrates. Getting five will most definitely overstock the tank.


----------



## majerah1

Not to mention one loach needs ten gallons alone.

I think the lone snail is enough.They produce a good bit of waste.Honestly the betta is more than happy alone,they are not social to other fish.


----------



## Kehy

It really does depend on the betta. This one time I had a fairly social betta, and could even keep a small (non flowy finned) guppy with him and a shrimp. However the betta I currently have makes it his life goal to hunt down any living thing in his tank, including shrimp and snails. 

Personally I'd just add as many live plants in there as you can, step back and admire your handiwork. Then really think if you have any room to spare. If you can still see your betta, you need to add more plants. LOL


----------



## majerah1

Awww,i see someone learning my betta keeping philosophy! *sniff Sniff*Im so proud!


----------



## Kehy

majerah1 said:


> Awww,i see someone learning my betta keeping philosophy! *sniff Sniff*Im so proud!


aww, shucks! *r2


----------



## mrtoad1968

thanks all  i might just stop today and get more plants for their tanks then. For the Christmas they are both getting larger tanks too for their rooms. One will be having a tropical community the other I was thinking african cichlids but think now community as well and do both as highly planted tanks. Been looking into that all weekend and I think that is the way to go... Thanks again!


----------



## snail

Would just like to say it's nice to see someone start with 5 gallon planted tanks. The bettas in your house are happy ones!


----------



## mrtoad1968

Thanks. I never got out for more plants last week but each tank has 3 plants right now. My girls love their fish and their tanks.


----------



## SevenNoOni

Its hard to say i have 2 Crown fin bettas... one Red one Blue... The Red was fine in his 10G for 2 years with tank mates... such as ADF's snails and some neon tetras.. the Blue one cant be with anything else.. he has even attacked and killed a Mystery snail.. However the 6G tank i agree with the rest stick with what you got  they tend to love having a small place to hide alone. If you can get a floating plant or two mine LOVE to hang in those... and it looks cool  this is all from personal experience


----------



## fishtankgirl

I have a 10 gallon tank with 1 betta, a pair of grommies, a pair of silver molly's and an algae eater (I forget the name, my husband picked it out) and all of them are healthy and do very well together. 

Alicia


----------



## majerah1

Fishtankgirl,You are looking at a ticking time bomb.The betta and those gouramis will not be happy together for very long,so you may want to think of moving one or the other.


----------

